# Scalloped Chechin/Blue Larimer



## firewhatfire (Dec 9, 2011)

After seeing all the good looking scallops being done I finally broke down and done my own.  Thanks to all of the folks willing to share your techniques.  I used a black ti Majestic Jr kit.  I have to agree that skin in the largest component use in glueing up the blank The other parts are Blue Larimar Tru-stone, Chechin and Aluminum in between.  Comments and Critiques are welcome and as always thanks for looking.


----------



## Papa mark (Dec 9, 2011)

Great looking pen, very clean looking. Good job.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 9, 2011)

HelLO. Awesome. Looks magnificent.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so happy to see this being done now! I really like the bold color choice and mixing materials is great for your first go around. You really need to try the process of scalloping to understand all the steps that go into it. I like that you took the time to line up your points upon assembly as well. This attention to detail will treat you well in the future. Congrats on this pen Phil, you did a great job!


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, it is deffinately a process for cutting and gluing scallops.  I could see if someone was gonna make alot of these that doing several at a time would move you along quicker in the end.  I will deffinately be making more of them in the future as they are truly my favorite looking pens when done.  

Phil


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, between the segmenting and scalloping I have about 4 in my shop right now just waiting for the scallop portion of the process.  I really don't look forward to it, but it's what you have to do to move past your comfort zone and start working outside the box.  Start looking at different materials to use and coming up with different color combos.  Exotics is a great place to get materials to play with.

Best of luck and give your fingers time to heal and grow back some skin, ha ha ha.


----------



## boxerman (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow a very fine looking pen.


----------



## JEBS#77 (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought you did not have a kit for it. Looks good


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 9, 2011)

I had to go by Woodcraft on the way to work.  Now I have a new set of tubes to start something new on.:biggrin:



JEBS#77 said:


> I thought you did not have a kit for it. Looks good


----------



## BradG (Dec 10, 2011)

Thats come out brilliantly  Nicely done


----------



## lazrider (Dec 10, 2011)

Having watched Phil assemble this beautiful pen, my appreciation is total. Awesome job!


----------



## markgum (Dec 10, 2011)

the colour is amazing.


----------



## Old Lar (Dec 10, 2011)

That is cool.  I  read the tutorial in an earlier thread and thought I should try one... now is the time to go for it.  Thanks for the inspiration and showing a great pen.


----------



## wizard (Dec 10, 2011)

Phil, That is a beautiful pen! I really like the striking contrast in colors with the materials you used. Something tells me if I tried this that my accents would not be aluminum but skin. Thanks so much for sharing!
Regards,
Doc


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks super! Now you need to scallop the whole thing!


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice pen! I like the prominent grain in the chechen for scallops. I'm thinking bocote might also be good.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments.  It makes a fella feel like he got close on one.  Y'all are the ones who inspire my work with the stuff I see posted here.  I hope to be inspired by everyone here I some way at some point.  The funny thing is that the first PITH I was in I got sent a turners 1st segmented pen and it lit a fire under me to do more segmented work.  I have learned alot since that first one.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 10, 2011)

I had already wondered if I could do it.  I think with with enough skin graph on my fingers I may be able to do it.  Of course where they get that much replacement skin I wouldn't have anything to hold up the seat of my pants.



workinforwood said:


> Looks super! Now you need to scallop the whole thing!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, best wishes with your future scalloping projects.  I hope to post a couple more of mine in the next week when my kits arrive.  I finished segmenting and scalloping 3 blanks today in various woods and Alt Ivory so we'll see how they look when they are turned and on a kit.  Keep up the great work, makes me happy to see others doing it now.


----------



## rsulli16 (Dec 11, 2011)

hi
hope this isn't too dumb a question.
But how do you get the scalloped parts to line up as they are on different sides of the threads? how do you account for however many turns it takes to close the pen so they line up at the closing point?
thanx
Sulli


----------



## doughogg (Dec 11, 2011)

*What a Stunning pen*

I came across this thread by chance and I am stunned by the beauty of the pen and the work that must have gone into it. I see a reference to a tutorial in an earlier thread but don't know where to look to find it. Could someone please point me in the right direction.
I don't know if my skills are up to it but I HAVE to try (or go mad in the process)

thanks

Doug


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 11, 2011)

doughogg said:


> I came across this thread by chance and I am stunned by the beauty of the pen and the work that must have gone into it. I see a reference to a tutorial in an earlier thread *but don't know where to look to find it*. Could someone please point me in the right direction.
> I don't know if my skills are up to it but I HAVE to try (or go mad in the process)
> 
> thanks
> ...


 
You can follow this link for the writeup I did: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=89931

It shows pictures of how it was done and the steps taken. If you just want to do the scallops shoot past the segmenting steps.  Hope that helps.  Sorry Phil for jumping in here, just directing others to the tutorial.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 11, 2011)

rsulli16 said:


> hi
> hope this isn't too dumb a question.
> But how do you get the scalloped parts to line up as they are on different sides of the threads? how do you account for however many turns it takes to close the pen so they line up at the closing point?
> thanx
> Sulli



I would imagine just like lining up the grain on wood blanks.

Screw the kit pieces together with one half of the pen assembled and then use whatever method to mark or partially press the cap over the kit, then gently unscrew and finish pressing into place.  


Very nice pen by the way.  I've been wanting to try a variation on the scallops, but haven't found the time yet.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 11, 2011)

here is how  I do mine.  I get he bottom barrell all completed and together and screw the cap down on the bottom barrell.  I then take the blank for the top and look it over good for which end is which.   Once I get it oriented I look down the barrell and slide it on the part screwed onto the bottom barrell.  Adjust till I like it and take it off and gently press it together, then add the finial and clip where I like it.  Yes it like matching grain in wood as someone else stated.



rsulli16 said:


> hi
> hope this isn't too dumb a question.
> But how do you get the scalloped parts to line up as they are on different sides of the threads? how do you account for however many turns it takes to close the pen so they line up at the closing point?
> thanx
> Sulli


 
I came across this thread by chance and I am stunned by the beauty of the pen and the work that must have gone into it. I see a reference to a tutorial in an earlier thread but don't know where to look to find it. Could someone please point me in the right direction.
I don't know if my skills are up to it but I HAVE to try (or go mad in the process)

thanks

Doug 

Doug I appreciate the comments, I am try pleased that folks here like it.  It is more of a persaverance thing as opposed to a skill thing.  (You gotta out stubburn the material) no matter how tuff it is:hammer: 

WiseT no need to apologize for jumping in your the inspiration behind this anyway.  I had it on my list you just pushed it forward a little bit.

Phil


----------



## mtassie (Dec 11, 2011)

EXECELLENT!!!!!


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 12, 2011)

Shoot a Mile, that is one good looking pen.


----------



## pctechmgr (Dec 16, 2011)

Love it enough that I'll have to try one like this myself.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks for thecompliments, it is worth trying.  Dont forget to post pics of it when your done.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 16, 2011)

Really excellent color combo Phil. Very nicely done. Looks like the scallops are catching on around here. Yours is at the top.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 17, 2011)

Looked even better in person Phil! I was glad you brought it with you...made me remember that I can't segment to save my life :redface: :biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Looked even better in person Phil! I was glad you brought it with you...made me remember that I can't segment to save my life :redface: :biggrin:


 
I hope you can drill and turn one Jonathon...I have one I'll be starting for you next week!:biggrin:


----------



## carpblaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Man Phil, what a pen, I got to learn the segmented and scaloping what ever that is, i can look at the pen and have no idea how its glued in the middle to get them curves,fantastic pen, ithink thats one you showed my dad and i, I did 2 segmented gatsbys from your instructions, andthen came out good,just got to work on ca finish,and found out to slowly drill and stop to keep it from melting the glue
Rodney


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 18, 2011)

I gotta get a new rock to start my next one on.  Thanks for all the compliments but I gotta give props to ~~~Tim the Wise~WiseT~~~ for the directions.  

Carp I will be glad to show you how I do what I do.    

Thats what this place is all about after all.  

Phil


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the shout out Phil, but at the end of the day you're the one that turned it and took direction. This is all you and I'm happy that you chose to do it. Can't wait to see your next one and the materials you use.


----------

